# ICC's new code forum announced



## Mech (Aug 25, 2011)

From an ICC email I just received.

*ICC to Launch New Codes & Standards Discussion Forum* Plans are underway to launch a Codes & Standards Discussion Forum on the ICC website that will be centered around open discussion of the I-Codes and standards, allowing industry professionals to share their ideas and knowledge. This new area of iccsafe.org will contain an ICC Members section and an open area of discussion where all website users can participate.  http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2011v8n14/csforum.html

Not saying I'm going back.  I visited the webpage, but it doesn't say if the board is up and running yet and since I don't remember my id or password, I didn't go any further.


----------



## KZQuixote (Aug 25, 2011)

Another forum with an inner sanctum. :roll:

Wonder how many parallel discussions and/or discussions about discussions that will spawn? :???:

Bill


----------



## brudgers (Aug 25, 2011)

Lucy sets the football down....


----------



## Mech (Aug 25, 2011)

> Lucy sets the football down....


  Ha, ha, ha!!!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beach (Aug 25, 2011)

http://codeprofessionals.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=aroundthecampfire&action=display&thread=88


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 25, 2011)

whoohoo.

I'm not going.

I like it here.

You can't make me go.


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2011)

Please do not take me back!!!


----------



## Alias (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope can't go there..........


----------



## pwood (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm with sue! the place is like a roach motel, you can check in but you can't check out!


----------



## rshuey (Aug 25, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> http://codeprofessionals.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=aroundthecampfire&action=display&thread=88


LOL. What a tool. hahahahahaha


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> http://codeprofessionals.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=aroundthecampfire&action=display&thread=88[/quoteDid not know there was more than one dark side


----------



## beach (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a dark side...... more like cream.


----------



## righter101 (Aug 25, 2011)

The ICC won't return my emails anymore after my 2 inquiries about

1) Why did the physical quality of the code books drastically decrease from 2006 to 2009, yet the price remained the same.??

2) And how come if I renew my certificates early, it moves my renewal date, shortening it to less than 3 years.

(ok, I admit, i probably threw in something along the lines of "greedy" or "money grubbing".)....


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 25, 2011)

Well.........I went to the new improved launch and found not many replies (in Fire...since that's where my action is) but it is faster which is an improvement.  Regarding the other site, (code professionals) I hope it takes off better since every opportunity to discuss code interpretation, development and enforcement benefits all who embark in it and that takes nothing away from this media


----------



## ewenme (Aug 26, 2011)

pwood:

You may check out any time, but you may never leave.... 'Hotel California'.... Hotel ICC, mox nix.


----------



## AegisFPE (Aug 26, 2011)

My read is that the new ICC Forum doesn't exist yet.  I don't think their news release is news:



> Plans are underway...


Plans have been underway for a while.ICC is still hosting the "communities of interest," which may be faster due to the lack of interest (stats show 0 active members).


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 26, 2011)

Yea.....I guess I was looking at the C of I on the ICC site......I still won't hold my breath on any new discussion board there.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 27, 2011)

Well you can always go over and post and wait and see if anyone follows up with a reply that isn't already on this BB. ICC put the screws to us all once and for I only get thrown under the bus once.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> i'm with sue! the place is like a roach motel, you can check in but you can't check out!


No no that is black flag roach motel

Do not down grade black flag


----------



## ICE (Aug 27, 2011)

I was relatively new to the ICC forum when it shut down.

I noticed that many of the postings at the ICC forum, hammered the ICC.

I wasn't surprised when it shut down.

This forum owes it's existence to the ICC.

Yes I know, Jeff gave birth to this forum, but the ICC got him pregnant.


----------



## DRP (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm just a simple carpenter, when I needed some help with a code question I found you all over there as it was a logical place to look. When they locked us out I never thought to look elsewhere. I didn't know about this forum until they asked if I'd be interested in joining the focus group in Denver and several of you all were there. I'm trying to hold the door open for other tradespeople who might be in need of help and will most likely end up at their doorstep. I do hope some, or many, of you will at least monitor that forum and give a helping hand to those in need. I've been helping (and that might not be the term they would use) to test the forum this past week. If it goes as it looks right now it will be a fine forum, for folks with a speedy connection. I'm not at all certain at this point that it'll be able to meet my needs without trying my patience.

The "inner sanctum" was partially my idea in Denver. Several groups wanted to be able to talk to their peers without having the riff raff such as myself butting in on their conversations. I can appreciate that, what architect wants to hear a lowly carpenter telling him that his ideas are gay. He wants another architect to tell him. We came up with the idea of peer to peer sections that can be exclusive to those groups with common and specialized interests. I have been in inner sanctums on other forums, I have mixed feelings about them but can appreciate the desire to have those places, when the conversation turns to gossip or discussions about people not present I've shut them down immediately. I expect no less of you all if you are in or moderate one of those rooms. Entry is a privilege, abuse is unethical, behave.

 I'm not a big fan of the cow, I don't enjoy planes, TSA thinking I'm some kind of threat and stealing my damn toothpaste or hotel rooms in strange places. It's just something I think should be done. I appreciate this forum being here and don't see that one as a threat to the existence of this one. I haven't seen any of the other folks from Denver post to this thread and might be speaking out of turn, but that's how I feel about the whole thing. And with that, I'm going to go back over there and see if I can't crash some computer geek's hard work...again


----------



## peach (Aug 28, 2011)

I kinda tested it... this wasn't a good week for me.. it'll never again be what it was, but I may visit from time to time.  Certainly better than the "thing of things" - which I thought was going away....


----------



## brudgers (Aug 29, 2011)

DRP said:
			
		

> The "inner sanctum" was partially my idea in Denver. Several groups wanted to be able to talk to their peers without having the riff raff such as myself butting in on their conversations. I can appreciate that, what architect wants to hear a lowly carpenter telling him that his ideas are gay. He wants another architect to tell him. We came up with the idea of peer to peer sections that can be exclusive to those groups with common and specialized interests. I have been in inner sanctums on other forums, I have mixed feelings about them but can appreciate the desire to have those places, when the conversation turns to gossip or discussions about people not present I've shut them down immediately. I expect no less of you all if you are in or moderate one of those rooms. Entry is a privilege, abuse is unethical, behave.


Homophobia and an attempt to take the moral high ground?

Grow up.


----------



## beach (Aug 29, 2011)

In some parts of our country, the word "Gay" doesn't nessessarily mean homosexual ....  I don't think "DRP" meant that the architects ideas had homosexual tendencies. Though, some people are more sensitive to that word than others, and he probably should have chosen another description


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 29, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Yes I know, Jeff gave birth to this forum, but the ICC got him pregnant.


eeewwwwwwww!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Test tube baby,

maybe?

pc1


----------



## MtnArch (Aug 29, 2011)

DRP said:
			
		

> I can appreciate that, what architect wants to hear a lowly carpenter telling him that his ideas are gay. He wants another architect to tell him.


I, as an architect, have learned that although other architects can find issues with anything that I've drawn, it's the "simple carpenter" who has taught me much about how projects are built.  It is incumbent upon me to make sure that I've thought through how my design can be built BEFORE it gets out to the jobsite.

I don't know everything - nor will  I - but I love hearing a contractor and/or a sub commenting that my plans were drawn by someone who understands construction!


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Test tube baby, maybe?
> 
> pc1


Rape,

maybe?


----------



## brudgers (Aug 29, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> In some parts of our country, the word "Gay" doesn't nessessarily mean homosexual ....  I don't think "DRP" meant that the architects ideas had homosexual tendencies. Though, some people are more sensitive to that word than others, and he probably should have chosen another description


   Sorry but I'm calling BS on that.


----------



## beach (Aug 29, 2011)

> Sorry but I'm calling BS on that.


You are free to do as you please, and your championing for minorities is a noble cause.... unless you make it appear that they can't champion for themselves, or you miscontrue intent......

Admittedly, it's a juvenile word and it originated from homophobia.... but you can obviously see that DRP was referring to something "stupid" that the architect thought of...... unless of course, it was the thought of an architect doing something stupid that ruffled you feathers....


gay *24982* up, *6877* downhttp://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#[/URL]http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#
http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#
http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#
http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD=class: text, colspan: 2]1. jovial or happy, good-spirited 
2. a homosexual male or female 
3. 
often used to describe something stupid or unfortunate.
 originating from homophobia. quite preferable among many teenage males in order to buff up their "masculinity"
1. "We'll have a gay old time." 
2. "You DO know he's gay. Notice his homoerotic pornography collection." 
3. 
"Man, these seats are gay. I can't even see what's going on!"
[/TD]
[/TR]
http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> In some parts of our country, the word "Gay" doesn't nessessarily mean homosexual ....  I don't think "DRP" meant that the architects ideas had homosexual tendencies. Though, some people are more sensitive to that word than others, and he probably should have chosen another description


In the rest of the country, the word gay, if used in certain context, could cause a sh!t storm.  Gay has but one immediate connotation.  Sh!t on the other hand, (don't be alarmed, I have baby wipes) has a dozen.  And just like dough-nuts, we know the variety.

I noticed another post that gave several meanings for the word and perhaps DRP is a word-smith with that knowledge.  On the other hand, (here, take another wipe) it could have been a Freudian slip or a brain fart.

Whatever the reason, I laughed when I read brudgers' post.

I am a bit surprised with his position, what with him wearing the collar and all.

I reckon he did it for the laugh.

Tiger


----------



## brudgers (Aug 29, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> You are free to do as you please, and your championing for minorities is a noble cause.... unless you make it appear that they can't champion for themselves, or you miscontrue intent......  Admittedly, it's a juvenile word and it originated from homophobia.... but you can obviously see that DRP was referring to something "stupid" that the architect thought of...... unless of course, it was the thought of an architect doing something stupid that ruffled you feathers....
> gay *24982* up, *6877* downhttp://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#[/URL]http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/#
> 
> [TR] [TD][/TD] [TD=class: text, colspan: 2]1. jovial or happy, good-spirited   2. a homosexual male or female   3.
> ...


  BS + more BS to explain it = BS


----------



## beach (Aug 29, 2011)

I enjoy these games! (which are more interesting than looking at pictures of obvious, common code violations!)


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 29, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Rape,maybe?


i think that's when we get the bill for our new codebooks.


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> I enjoy these games! (which are more interesting than looking at pictures of obvious, common code violations!)


Come to think of it, me too.

Besides that, most of the pictures here aren't interesting to me at all, since I took them.

What was I thinking, posting common code violations.

Dare I say, I'm feeling gay. (_3. often used to describe something stupid or unfortunate_)

Oh I'm gay alright. (1. _jovial or happy, good-spirited_)

I am reminded of all the neophytes that have yet to realize that the violations I have posted are common.  Now they know.


----------



## beach (Aug 29, 2011)

Careful what you say! If I told you to go "puff on a fag", some people might take offense and think I was telling you to do something other than smoke a cigarette in England!!!!! (But those people have dirty minds....)

No offense regarding the pictures, I don't have to look at them if I don't want to!


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> Careful what you say! If I told you to go "puff on a fag", some people might take offense and think I was telling you to do something other than smoke a cigarette in England!!!!! (But those people have dirty minds....)No offense regarding the pictures, I don't have to look at them if I don't want to!


No offense taken.  I used to reside in England.  And the pictures, well to each his own and they probably won't get any better.

Here's one you don't see every day.


----------



## beach (Aug 29, 2011)

For some reason, I can't view your pictures on this computer.... but I can on my Ipad. It must be some kind of filter or the way the pics are loaded because I can view other pictures.....Now that's a good picture, although unrelated to this board.....:cheers


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> For some reason, I can't view your pictures on this computer.... but I can on my Ipad. It must be some kind of filter or the way the pics are loaded because I can view other pictures.....Now that's a good picture, although *unrelated to this board*.....:cheers


There might be a few here that are related.  To both the crocodile and the antelope.


----------



## DRP (Aug 29, 2011)

Brudgers... pc?, pffft

Your ideas are gay

See you on the playground   .


----------



## DRP (Aug 29, 2011)

MtnArch said:
			
		

> I, as an architect, have learned that although other architects can find issues with anything that I've drawn, it's the "simple carpenter" who has taught me much about how projects are built.  It is incumbent upon me to make sure that I've thought through how my design can be built BEFORE it gets out to the jobsite.I don't know everything - nor will  I - but I love hearing a contractor and/or a sub commenting that my plans were drawn by someone who understands construction!


Alan, my comment was tongue in cheek. There may be times when you wish to communicate directly with your peers without having unqualified comments from any and everyone. These private rooms were proposed to allow that communication. We are all free to communicate in the open forum. My experience with these areas of forums is that there will be a few set up initially but most will die away from lack of activity over time, most people want input from the entire group and will sort through the responses themselves.


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2011)

DRP said:
			
		

> Alan, my comment was tongue in cheek. There may be times when you wish to communicate directly with your peers without having unqualified comments from any and everyone. These private rooms were proposed to allow that communication. We are all free to communicate in the open forum. *My experience with these areas of forums is that there will be a few set up initially but most will die away from lack of activity over time, most people want input from the entire group and will sort through the responses themselves.*


You know your forums.  That's the way it works here.  There is a grand total of 35 threads in the private area.  I don't think I have posted there at all.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 29, 2011)

DRP said:
			
		

> Brudgers... pc?, pffft   Your ideas are gay See you on the playground   .


  Seeing how ****ing stupid your posts are...Not surprised that you are actively involved with the ICC's forum strategy.


----------



## DRP (Aug 30, 2011)

I seem to be the chosen victim of your personal attacks this week, oh joy. It's termed borderline personality disorder. I'd ask you to grow up but that ain't gonna happen, it's untreatable. You'll cycle around, pick another victim, get bored and come around again. What is this, our third cycle? Pretty sad actually.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 30, 2011)

DRP said:
			
		

> I seem to be the chosen victim of your personal attacks this week, oh joy. It's termed borderline personality disorder. I'd ask you to grow up but that ain't gonna happen, it's untreatable. You'll cycle around, pick another victim, get bored and come around again. What is this, our third cycle? Pretty sad actually.


   Oh how quickly the "I'm not PC" butch becomes an "I'm a victim" bottom.  It's called "repression."


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2011)

I refuse to play your Chinese food mind games!


----------



## jpranch (Aug 30, 2011)

Easy now ladies & gents.


----------



## peach (Aug 31, 2011)

Code knowledge is code knowledge.. the more we participate, the more we learn.. I haven't had the time to visit ICC's new site much... or Packsaddle's either.

Only 29 hours in the day.


----------



## Yankee (Aug 31, 2011)

"Can't we all just get along?"

Samantha Smith


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 21, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

http://www.iccsafe.org/ICCFORUMS/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## brudgers (Sep 21, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:  *http://www.iccsafe.org/ICCFORUMS/Pages/default.aspx


  Does Uncle Bob really need two of his very own forums?


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 21, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## V767 (Sep 21, 2011)

Glad to see that the news has spread to here, and hope to see as many of you at least trying out the Forum, at least once.

I understand otherwise, and it has been too long since I have posted on here. I will probably be bouncing back and forth a bit, but still, thanks to all those on here who helped out in anyway, even the negative criticism is appreciated.

Like I always say, if I want to hear something nice, I'll call my mom.

I hope that this is seen as a step in the right direction. And yes, we still have plenty of work to do, with the growth of the board, and in other areas. And some might see it as too little to late, which is completely understandable.

This board is great, and deserves the devotion users have dedicated to it.

Anyway, call me, send me an email. I always look forward to hearing from anyone of you.

You want my info though, you'll have to dig through my old posts. Odds are, someone will toss it up on here, or my blog or what I had for lunch today. Maybe my SSN while we're at it...lol

Cheers.

V767


----------



## ICE (Sep 21, 2011)

V767 said:
			
		

> Glad to see that the news has spread to here, and hope to see as many of you at least trying out the Forum, at least once. V767


I did try it out.  I figured that since the ICC sends me email, the least I could do is give them a shot.  It worked better than I expected.  I got a message that I can't log on because my email address is not in their system.  So I tried to create an account but I was denied because there is already an account with that same email address in the system.  Now that you've announced the new/old forum, be sure to announce when it works.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 22, 2011)

Please keep it civil.  At least I am not getting complaints about this thread yet so how about keeping it that way.  Still dealing with flood devastation and really don't have the time.

Now enjoy


----------



## ICE (Sep 22, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Please keep it civil.  At least I am not getting complaints about this thread yet so how about keeping it that way.  Still dealing with flood devastation and really don't have the time.Now enjoy


Sorry about that.  I didn't mean to harsh his gig.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 22, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. I didn't mean to harsh his gig.


ICE, thanks. I have met Kyle a few times. He is a good hand. I do not know how this will all work out, but I'll bet there is room for both. It's still a big world.


----------



## Mac (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't access it either. Same problem as ICEman.

I miss the "old" board. but if thay don't want me then @%#$ 'em


----------



## Architect1281 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if it has anything to do with my response to a survey about ICC services - probably not.

but I suggested under the comments that by requiring membership and groups and restricting the use of the BOARD to

those that they were missing an opportunity at developing familiarity with the Site, Product and Purpose of the ICC

and they may be better served by an open type (old Stlye ) forum that might actually lead to more interaction and therefore sales


----------



## ICE (Oct 20, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Does Uncle Bob really need two of his very own forums?


Neither one is going anywhere.  Bob's homegrown forum is doing better than the ICC's forum.  The ICC didn't merely shoot themselves in the foot, they blew a leg off.


----------



## pwood (Oct 21, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Neither one is going anywhere. Bob's homegrown forum is doing better than the ICC's forum. The ICC didn't merely shoot themselves in the foot, they blew a leg off.


  ice,

    thanks for the report from the frontline. I don't have the huevos to go there, you are a brave man and a good reporter:mrgreen:


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 21, 2011)

Now THIS ( topic ), ladies & gentlemen, is good entertainment! Good & humorous reading!   

.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been there a few times, even posted, it is getting a very slow start. This forum grew in leaps and bounds in comparison. Have also looked at UB's venue, my understanding is he didn't start it, that would be packsaddle, it also is pretty slow.

This is the place to be.


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 22, 2011)

Absolutely this is the place to be!


----------

